# CO2 Cylinder Question



## Matt Meesh (May 5, 2009)

My 5 lb. CO2 cylinder has run empty twice in the last 2 months. I was told that it should last 3 to 5 months at 2 to 3 bubbles per second. What would cause the tank to empty sooner?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

1) Regulator not tight enough.

2) Remember to use a seal between regulator and cylinder

3) Leak on the output end of the regulator.

4) Cylinder valve leaking at cylinder connection.


Find a spare empty spray bottle and fill it with very soapy water and check all your connections for signs of a leak.

-O


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

orlando said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) Remember to use a seal between regulator and cylinder
> 
> -O


Have you ever used one of those brass permaseals?
they look pretty sweet, I just don't want to buy something when the plastic ones work just as well


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I have used these. In fact its all I use. 

Nylon seals are only good for one time use. After its been crushed from the regulator and cylinder being tightened, the seal is compromised and will need replacing every refill.
Nylon seals are a one time use. Permaseals are permanent.

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## jrafael (Jan 13, 2009)

orlando said:


> 1) Regulator not tight enough.
> 
> 2) Remember to use a seal between regulator and cylinder
> 
> ...


Shaving foam works pretty well too. !!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Matt Meesh,

I found that it is always a good idea to make sure I am getting a complete fill. A full 5# cylinder should weigh five pounds more when full than when empty. Some filling locations do no always give a complete fill.


----------



## Matt Meesh (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I am going to get a refill on my cylinder and do the soapy water test. I also am going to recalibrate everything. Work has been so nuts lately that I haven't had time to do this, so for the meantime, I went back to the old yeast fed CO2 method. I have 3 Hagen CO2 injectors set up. This should hold me for a while until I get the time to resolve my cylinder problem.


----------

